# Taurus semi auto pistols



## explorer1 (Jan 6, 2005)

I have been looking at the taurus line of semi auto pistols. I wondered if anyone had any experience with one. I have been comparing glock. taurus, and some of the others. The quality of the taurus looks pretty good to me. The price isn't as bad, although none of them are cheap. Does anyone have any input on this topic?:sad:


----------



## vandermi (Jun 6, 2003)

explorer1 said:


> I have been looking at the taurus line of semi auto pistols. I wondered if anyone had any experience with one. I have been comparing glock. taurus, and some of the others. The quality of the taurus looks pretty good to me. The price isn't as bad, although none of them are cheap. Does anyone have any input on this topic?:sad:


Go Springfield!
I bought the XD 40 and love it!
Fantastic price as well. Also currently on sale # Gander for $420


----------



## tedshunter (Dec 27, 2004)

You cannot even compare a Glock with a Taurus in price or Quality.I bought a Glock 23 in 40 cal. back before the pre-ban on high capacity clips early 90's no problems what so ever.I also have a Smith& Wesson Chief Special in the same cal.Both real nice guns,my. Sig Sauer also makes a real nice gun but they are a little more pricey than the Glocks, my buddy has the P228 in 45 cal.real sweet gun.The good thing about Glocks is they have less moving parts than most semi's and most of the parts are interchangable from one gun to the other so you should never have much trouble finding a part if need be.Check out Michigun in St Clair Shores they are pretty good on their prices and have a fairly good selection to choose from.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

I have a Taurus PT45 compact and have had great luck with it. It's basically a carry gun and it is plenty accurate for the job. A target gun it isn't! The double action trigger pull is lousy and takes some getting used to! I have not had one failure to feed...even the 185 grain hollow points feed perfectly everytime. It's not a glock, certainly but I have complete confidence in it. The Taurus 24/7 has been getting great reviews and won handgun of the year from Guns and Ammo magazine. I would also second the Springfield line of XD's. This line of gun is a tremendous value and almost makes the Glocks obsolete...it's $100-$200 cheaper, has more features, and built just as well or better. Check these out for sure.

Taurus has had some quality issues in the past and that rep has stuck with them. They still build a lemon or two as do the others, but for the most part they are a better gun than most give them credit for. 

What are planning to use this gun for? Plinking/Target? Defense?


----------



## CMR (Jul 25, 2003)

We have a saying on another forum, "Friends don't let friends buy Taurus guns."
Too many problems w/thier guns. They have horrible quality control and you'll probably get to use their "lifetime waranty". 
For the price, there are plenty of better choices out there than Taurus.


----------



## UPwannabe (Feb 18, 2004)

I bought a 24/7 in 9mm around christmas time. I had never owned a semi-auto pistol and wanted one but didn't want to spend the money on the Glock. I only have about 50 rounds through it but I am happy with it so far. Shoots tight groups and no problems feeding. My only concern was that it doesn't have adjustable sights but it hits where I point it.


----------



## mike h (Jan 11, 2003)

Then you could always buy a Kimber. I have Glock's and Kimber's but i mainly carry the Glock's because they are light and alway's reliable. My mom has a taurus and it never leaves the gun cabinet because my dad says that is were it belongs. :16suspect


----------



## Gil Martin (Jan 18, 2003)

I have two Taurus semi-automatic pistols, one is a Model 58 in .380 ACP and the other is a PT-99 in 9mm Luger. Both were bought used for not much money and have served me well for a number of years. There are other guns in the used gun cases so you need to make a determination about what appeals to you, handles well and you can afford. I have several Springfield and Colt semi-autos and they are just fine, but cost more. Good luck. All the best...
Gil


----------



## mike h (Jan 11, 2003)

Gil Martin said:


> I have two Taurus semi-automatic pistols, one is a Model 58 in .380 ACP and the other is a PT-99 in 9mm Luger. Both were bought used for not much money and have served me well for a number of years. There are other guns in the used gun cases so you need to make a determination about what appeals to you, handles well and you can afford. I have several Springfield and Colt semi-autos and they are just fine, but cost more. Good luck. All the best...
> Gil


You are right Gil you get what you pay for. Also i am sure that there is a lot of guys that prefer Taurus over other major brands.


----------



## deputy (Feb 2, 2002)

the sig 228 is not made in 45acp. the 220 and 245 are in 45.

228/229 series 9mm 40 357sig


----------



## Beaglernr (Dec 1, 2002)

Not to flame Taurus owners who are happy with there pistol but, I have seen plenty show up at our pistol range, I would guess over 100 in the past few years. 30 percent work like a dream, 30 percent malfunction most of the time, the other 40 percent fall somewhere between great and a boat anchor.

If this is something you are going to carry and potentially want to trust your saftey with concider hanging on and saving a bit more for something that is reliable. The big names have been mentioned, maybe Taurus has been improving you are going to have to wrestle with the price vs need.

As for a used one, have a good pistol gunsmith go over it before you pick it up to see if there is anything that needs repair before you pay your hard earned cash.


----------



## Rupestris (Aug 25, 2000)

vandermi said:


> Go Springfield!
> I bought the XD 40 and love it!
> Fantastic price as well. Also currently on sale # Gander for $420


I'll second the XD.
I should be getting mine in May  but in 9mm .


----------



## archie holst (Aug 18, 2003)

I have run about 10,000 rounds thru my PT-99 with no problems so far.


----------



## dodge7 (Jan 18, 2005)

we own 12 tauruses. all are shot regularly, autos,and wheel guns. have never encountered any problem what so ever, would recomend taurus to any one.(even have one of the origional Brazillian service revolvers, bought over 30 years ago by my father,) even have a couple of box guns that have never given me any trouble.


----------

